# GCC Puma II-60 Drivers



## STlTCHES

Hello everyone.

I picked up my very first vinyl cutter second hand today. I've run into a problem with the drivers for the printer though. 

I've been to the GCC world website went through all their hoops. I go to register the printer and it tells me they cant find a machine in their system with that serial tell me to call customer support and yadda yadda. 

So can't download the drivers from it their website till I can get a human on the phone.

Anyone know a place to grab these illusive drivers?


----------



## Boatguy1979

If you get it please share. I have updated my computer and need it for Windows 7. Pulling my hair out with the GCC site.


----------



## STlTCHES

The sites really garbage I'm looking for a windows 7 32bit as well so i'll sure enough share if I find it.


----------



## Boatguy1979

same here If I find out anything I will for sure share it.


----------



## STlTCHES

I've gotten windows 7 to actually see the printer.

I used the attached file to install a puma driver.

Then went control panel
printer/devices
clicked on the unknown device and trouble shot it

the trouble shooter should now find the driver.

wont let me attach the file so ill upload it somewhere and link.

http://www.mediafire.com/?61gqdnp8fpab02o


----------



## FatKat Printz

STlTCHES said:


> I've been to the GCC world website went through all their hoops. I go to register the printer and it tells me they cant find a machine in their system


The file is too big to attach you both can email me if GCC doesn't get on here first and help you.Make sure you get registered because there is more information on GCC Club

GCC CLUB - Laser Engraving, Cutting, Marking, Vinyl Cutter and Inkjet Printer



[email protected]


----------



## emetro

STlTCHES said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've been to the GCC world website went through all their hoops. I go to register the printer and it tells me they cant find a machine in their system with that serial tell me to call customer support and yadda yadda.
> 
> Anyone know a place to grab these illusive drivers?


I am having the same problem! REALLY need Windows 7 Drivers for my GCC Puma II 60. (I am nearly hairless at this point)

ANY help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## royster13

What cutting software do you have?


----------



## dazzabling

emetro said:


> I am having the same problem! REALLY need Windows 7 Drivers for my GCC Puma II 60. (I am nearly hairless at this point)
> 
> ANY help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.





FatKat Printz said:


> The file is too big to attach you
> Make sure you get registered because there is more information on GCC Club
> 
> GCC CLUB - Laser Engraving, Cutting, Marking, Vinyl Cutter and Inkjet Printer


Once you sign up and register your cutter, on the left hand side of the screen look for drivers. Use the drop down screen and your cutter should be listed, you have the option of 32 bit or 64 bit.


----------



## emetro

royster13 said:


> What cutting software do you have?


 
Flexi 10 starter

I have tried the GCC site. It does not recognize my cutter. I guess it's an older model originaly purchased from SW. Anyway, the GCC site hasn't been helpful. It seems odd that this driver is so difficult to find. It's 2012 for gosh sakes. 

I am running a windows 7 Laptop with three USB ports.


----------



## royster13

I am not familiar with Flexi Starter 10.0 but I think it is a special version for US Cutter.....With some of the special versions they only include drivers for the cutters they package it with.....So you may have to ask US Cutter if a driver is available......

I know GCC has drivers for Great Cut but I have no idea if they will work with Flexi Starter....


----------



## emetro

royster13 said:


> I am not familiar with Flexi Starter 10.0 but I think it is a special version for US Cutter.....With some of the special versions they only include drivers for the cutters they package it with.....So you may have to ask US Cutter if a driver is available......
> 
> I know GCC has drivers for Great Cut but I have no idea if they will work with Flexi Starter....


Flexi seems to be working fine. The problem is that windows 7 is not rocognizing the cutter. It shows the cutter as a USB Printer with no valid driver.


----------



## Nick Horvath

Here are links to both the 32 and 64 bit GCC All In One driver that should set up your cutter:

32bit driver – www.gccamerica.com/oneclick32bit.exe

64bit driver – www.gccamerica.com/oneclick64bit.exe


----------



## Chris0214

I'm new here, but I have an alternative to your problem.
1.- You need this cable USB to Serial Adapter (RS232) -Windows 7 - USB A Male to DB9 Male - Download Windows 7 Driver Here - USBFireWire.com - 877-522-3779
2.- Install Driver for Windows 7 (If someone already has this cable just download the driver that appears on the page)
3.- When finished installing, Pay attention that port assigned by windows. (assigned to me Com4)
4.- In FlexiSIGN Install Lynx S60 or PumaII to the port that was assigned to you. And Done


----------



## SNAKE

Hi guys I have a PUMA-S 60, and I need the drivers for it. Can anybody please assit , i need them urgently. Otherwise does anybody have any other ideas on how i can get it up and running.

Thanks


----------



## ernti

Can you run it if you buy another software that supports your model?
I,for example have a gx 24,but i
Never run it with cut studio

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Red Hot Ads

ok time to beat a dead horse... We have a puma II 60 on windows 7 32 bit using Smart Cut Pro. it was working until we had to re-image our desk top PC. I can see the Puma in device manager, and smart cut can read the vinyl on the plotter. but I can not send anything to be cut. any help would be awesome.


----------



## Davidzx6r

the site is no longer avalable?????


----------

